# please help with Qview



## don383 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am a new member and have really picked up a lot of good info from this site already!!!    I plan to do some cooking this weekend and would like to post results with Qview.   Do I go to a forum and start a new thread to do this?   How do I insert the pictures?    If this is the wrong place to post this question, please direct me to the proper area.

Thanks in advance


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 15, 2011)

A quick trip to the handy dandy search tool up top provides the answer!!

  Here ya go!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 15, 2011)

There is an "Insert Image" button on your tool bar (it's a little rectangle). Put your pix in a file on your computer, click the button, locate the file with the "browse" button, double click the photo file, and click "Submit."  The pic will drop right in where your cursor is.  Just take a moment to bust down the pic files to a reasonable size so they don't take too long to download, if you know how.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 16, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> There is an "Insert Image" button on your tool bar (it's a little rectangle). Put your pix in a file on your computer, click the button, locate the file with the "browse" button, double click the photo file, and click "Submit."  The pic will drop right in where your cursor is.  Just take a moment to bust down the pic files to a reasonable size so they don't take too long to download, if you know how.


You nailed it


----------



## alelover (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't get any easier than that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 16, 2011)

Like Craig said, This is the best way to learn how

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## don383 (Jun 16, 2011)

Found it!!

Thanks for the help!!


----------

